# Rex: what's wrong with this picture



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maiden run under DCC on my 2-10-2.. I hope Rex does not have a fit!












Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*WHAT DID YOU DO TO THAT PERFECTLY GOOD LOCOMOTIVE?????*









Looks like a winner, Greg..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did put it back together today.

And I put in a 3.5" speaker and it sounds great.. the chuff rumbles...

Just wanted to make Rex nuts!










Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who's Rex?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you don't know who Rex is?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, I'll give you a hint: It's the guy in the Denali that drove Bubba and Marty to the show. (Besides the guy who brought the 2-10-2, the Northerns, and the chrome Santa Fe B units, and ran that long streamliner train) 

?? !! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*It's called* the new invisible locomotive.







New way to run locos. BTW JJ Rex is the guy you visit with at Marty's. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You really must treat JJ with gentleness. 

He just applied for Medicare and the reality of that may have been overwhelming.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg did you get sufficient batteries in der to run it good??????????????????? Hah LOL Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually it's solar powered with invisible battery packs. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I just figured he didn't know how to put it back together. Or its the new low profile steam, the engineer has to lay down to run it. What is that on the tender frame, a Hot Tub?[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, the squeeker before I made enough room to have it fit in place. That particular one really sounds great in the long haul tender. By the way, nice LEDs in the headlight and backup light Rex! 

Oh, I think you need to call up JJ and introduce yourself, ha ha! (see JJ's post above) 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 16 Nov 2010 04:12 AM 
Who's Rex?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Even i know who Rexxie is...............HE HE HE










I think he's the guy that cuts up diecast USA Trains Hudsons to make me a NYC Niagra ?????????????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep and he also cuts up Aristo stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Greg, Nice low rider, you must be from So Cal! Are you using Stainless Steel Rail outside or is that Alum. ?


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

And here I always thought it was spelled "wrecks"..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stainless, SS Split Jaws, DCC. 

Yep, a genuine "Ammerman" low rider!! 

Greg


----------

